# Old Man and the Sea



## Master Snowy (Mar 10, 2014)

The attached file was basically a chart I used for my seminar. I was giving a seminar on one of Hemmingway's novels one day, and the attached file is a representation of his novel, "The Old Man and the Sea."

Thank you for seeing and criticism is welcome!


----------

